# PMBOK 4th Edition



## MouneerPMP (19 مارس 2009)

El Salam 3alikom


This is the same file uploaded by hosiny after removing his name from the left of every page
The people who wrote this book didn't put thier names like that ,that is ridiculous isn't


http://www.4shared.com/get/93763191/58aa08dd/AGTTPK4.html​.


----------



## mustafasas (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابونور سمور (21 مارس 2009)

mouneer قال:


> el salam 3alikom​
> 
> 
> this is the same file uploaded by hosiny after removing his name from the left of every page
> ...


 
شكرا اخ منير على جهدك الممتاز وتحياتى اليكم​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 مارس 2009)

أشكرك جدا" يا أخ منير وأتمنى أن الحق بركب الحاصلين على هذه الشهاده رغم أننى كنت أنوى أن أكمل هذه المسيره قبل تغيير الكتاب حيث أننى أخذت الكورس التحضيرى وكنت متجاوب جدا" مع الماده مع طلبى منك بصفتك درست الإصدار الثالث وعبرت بنجاح الى الشهاده أن تلقى الضوء عن الإختلاف بين الإصدار الرابع والثالث مع قبول فائق الإحترام


----------



## siwael (23 مارس 2009)

شكراً...والسلام عليكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 مارس 2009)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أشكرك جدا" يا أخ منير وأتمنى أن الحق بركب الحاصلين على هذه الشهاده رغم أننى كنت أنوى أن أكمل هذه المسيره قبل تغيير الكتاب حيث أننى أخذت الكورس التحضيرى وكنت متجاوب جدا" مع الماده مع طلبى منك بصفتك درست الإصدار الثالث وعبرت بنجاح الى الشهاده أن تلقى الضوء عن الإختلاف بين الإصدار الرابع والثالث مع قبول فائق الإحترام



اضم صوتي الى صوت اخي الحبيب م محمود عياد

واتمنى على اخينا الغالي م منير
ان يلقي الضوء على الاختلافات الجوهرية 
بين الاصدار 3 والاصدار 4

كل الشكر لك اخي الفاضل م منير​


----------



## MouneerPMP (29 مارس 2009)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اضم صوتي الى صوت اخي الحبيب م محمود عياد
> واتمنى على اخينا الغالي م منير
> ان يلقي الضوء على الاختلافات الجوهرية
> بين الاصدار 3 والاصدار 4
> ...



Al salam 3alikom

Thank you Sirs

I hope that i could help but i still don't know what is new in the 4th edition cant find time to read it .
i uploaded 2 files from the internet ,they include the differences between them.
by the way I'm certified since Aug 2005 (PMBOK 2nd Edition) ​


----------



## gabysf (30 مارس 2009)

الاخ منير برجاء رفعه مرة ثانية علي نفس الموقع ولكن مع تقليل حجم الملف لانه لا يعمل عندي


----------



## م الفا (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الى الاخ منير ونتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## alaa eldin farag (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## bryar (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل


----------



## فراس الحبال (25 يونيو 2009)

*الله يجزيك الخير*

الله يجزيك الخير كنت عم دور عليه من زمان


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (27 يونيو 2009)

Mouneer قال:


> El Salam 3alikom
> 
> 
> This is the same file uploaded by hosiny after removing his name from the left of every page
> ...



Wa 3alaykom Assalam Mr. Mouneer

Thank you very much for your effort.

I would like to ask you a couple of questions, if you don't mind.

The first one about PDU's, did you gain any after beeing certified on 2005 . And how did you gain these PDU's.

The other question is rather an obtrusive question, do you live in an European or American country? If yo do , Please tell us about your experience.

Thank you

Please forgive me for being curious​


----------



## hosiny (16 يوليو 2009)

Mouneer قال:


> El Salam 3alikom​
> 
> 
> This is the same file uploaded by hosiny after removing his name from the left of every page
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

الاستاذ منير المحترم

اعتقد كون انك تود الاضافة للمنتدي بأي شكل من الاشكال فهذا من حقك و ستجد من يشكرك عليه .
لكن مالا اعتقد انه من حقك هو تجاوزك مع الاخرين بالكلام مثل ما ورد بمشاركتك "ridiculous" فمن اسهل ما يمكن ان يتجاوز اي انسان على اخر ليعطي لنفسه الاحساس بالفخر لكن من الصعب فعلا احترام الانسان لنفسه و اخفاء تربيته في بيئته الحقيقية اذا لم يكن كذلك. ولو تعاملت معك باسلوبك لكان من السهل الرد عليك لكن اخلاقي لا تسمح لي بالخوض مع اي شخص يحاول استفزازي باخلاق غير اخلاقي و شكرا.


----------



## MouneerPMP (16 يوليو 2009)

Please accept my apologies if what I wrote hurt you that much.

it's just hacked me off to open a book and find a watermark like that in it, I do believe (and it's completely my personal opinion and you don't have to agree with it & you don't want to be upset with me again) if I really just want to help the others I wouldn't have done that watermark.

you u know what brother ,i haven't even read a one page of it , I regret that thread. 

Anyways thank you for the book & for your tough reply


Regards
​


----------



## hosiny (18 يوليو 2009)

It's OK Mr.Moneer, I accept your apology but regarding my hard words you have to be in my shoes to feel what i felt when I read your words at first.

But really I regret it also and I should not have replied this topic while I was upset.


----------



## Cheers1975 (6 أبريل 2010)

the link does not work for me


----------



## aboamal20 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهدارر (9 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله انكم تصافيتم ... واحسنتم على طريقتكم في التعاطي مع الموقف


----------



## اسامةسلامة (9 أبريل 2010)

برجاء رفع الكتاب على لنك اخر لان هذا غير صالح 
ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## happy2004 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## yacout159753 (16 مايو 2011)

الف شكر ليك يا اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## عماد أمين (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*​


----------

